# 30lber from Salt Fork



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hooked this beautiful fish at 5 in the morning on a big gill off a sandy point at the mouth of a bay, the channel came pretty close in and had some trees and big boulders about 15-20 feet out in about 8 ft of water. Surprised this was the only fish we got, but couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good fish, Congratulations.


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

Nice One Man!!!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

That's a great fish. :G


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Great fish again man, we shoulda slept a little longer, gave him head start. woulda had our hands full haha
so..next week? 
hahah


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

o we'll be out again next week for sure haha. :B


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

niiiiiiiice


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fatty flatty


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks guys, it looked like it had a basketball in its stomach


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice fish, looks like a point i know. 
good job...


----------

